# The Oscars 08



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 24, 2008)

wat do you ladies and gents think about this years red carpet?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

I have only seen a few pictures so far I really like Katherine Heigl's and Jennifer Garner's looks.
I thought Jessica Alba looked not so good.  I think it would have been better if her dress was more form fitting and showed off her bump.  Instead it looks like she's a big girl in a tent.

ETA: I also did not like Ellen Page's dress.  She is so pretty but the dress was so unglam and frumpy it did nothing for her her figure.  her clothing choices that i've seen are not flattering on her.  Last night at the spirit awards she didn't look so great either.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

did it start yet? LoL I don't plan on watching it...


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

lol i agree on miss alba. she knows she could do better! the night is filled with red dresses. i think miley cyrus for once doesnt look like a hooker. covered in all the right places, no extensions, not a ton of make up so she looks omg like a 15year old!!


----------



## liv (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

I love these posts!  I love awards seasons.  And here comes my long-winded breakdown...
Hmm. 
MARION COTILLARD.  Beautiful dress.
Jennifer Garner.  I usually find her blah, but she was a stunner.  And check out the jewels!  Best accessories of the night.
Nicole Kidman - her face looked weird (I thought you couldn't get Botox/collagen while preggo), but her dress and necklace were gorgeous.
Keri Russell.  Her dress was really classic, and I can't believe the shape shes in after having a baby recently!  Oh, to have a trainer/dietician/personal chef at my disposal...
Forest Whitaker's wife/gf (don't know a lot about him, sorry) looked beautiful, a safe choice, but pretty nonetheless.
Anne Hathaway.  Good lawd.  Almost anything would have been a step up from that awful Valentino bow dress she wore last year.
Renee Zellweger.  Pretty dress, jacked up hair, and what the H is she doing to her face.  She could stand to gain a few pounds, she is looking gaunt and sunken in.
Pene Cruz.  She sure loves her big dresses, doesn't she?  She pulled it off though.
Cameron Diaz.  The dress was beautiful, but she gets a big ol FAIL for that hair.  I know, I know, she's into the Cali surfer girl look, but you're wearing a dress that costs thousands of dollars, at least fix your bangs and make your ponytail not look like you slept in it.
Marketa Irglova.  Can't believe she is so close to me in age.  A very pretty black dress with a pretty neckline and silhouette.  I was happy the Academy fixed their faux pas and let her come back on to say something after they cut the mike when she went up to it to speak.
Kelly Preston.  The girls could use some lift, but it's a pretty dress nonetheless.  Anyone else notice the color is almost the same shade as Michelle William's from 2006?  BBM so deserved Best Picture, but I digress...
Katherine Heigl.  She bugs me, but she looked great, although I'm not sure I like the cut-out on the sleeve, it looked like one of those things I used to use to tie up my t-shirts in the 80s.  Her hair and makeup were definitely channeling Marilyn Monroe. 
Amy Adams. The green looked great on her, as did the neckline.
Martin Scorsese.  Haha, I love him and his little tuxes and bowties.
Helen Mirren.  That color and those bejeweled sleeves were perfection.  Minimal jewelry, sparkly clutch, and sleek hair, she had it all right.  And I loved that her nails matched her dress!
Miley Cyrus. Okay, she had no business being there, and I laughed when she almost tripped, but the dress is gorgeous.  I hate her hair and that stupid duck-lip pout she does in every picture, though. 
Laura Linney. Her dress was safe and plain, but I loved that necklace she wore.  LOVED.
ALL THE GENTLEMEN IN SUITS AND TIES.  Bonus points for bowties.
Bad.
Calista Flockhart.  Dress looked like a tent, and her hair and makeup were BAD.  My hair looks like that when I'm washing my face!
Jessica Alba.  Her hair and makeup were fine, but the dress was a big ol' meh.  I didn't like the weird feathers on her bust.  (Cash Warren looked so greasy and orange, too!)
Vanessa Paradis.  WTF.  Looks like the limo tore off the bottom of her dress, and I abhor that lipstick color.
Sarah Larson.  Oh George, get your girlfriend a better dress next time you two hit the red carpet.  She has a great figure, and this dress was just TACKY.
Nancy Walls.  Looked like a cheap bridesmaid's dress.  Was not flattering at all.
Diane Lane.  Horribly unflattering dress, and I hated her hair.  Hope I look half as good as she normally does when I'm her age though.
Kristin Chenoweth.  This dress reminded me of Gwyneth's awful goth dress from awhile back.  I don't like the black netting over the nude base, and some of my friends loved it, so it's personal taste I suppose. 
Heidi Klum.  That's nice how it's going on sale/auction for charity, but I think it was atrocious.  The collar connected to the bust part of the dress looked icky to me.  Pretty color though.
Tilda Swinton.  OMG.  No makeup.  Shiny face.  One full length sleeve with sparkly cuff, and the other arm bare?  Not to mention it looked like a curtain. And a lot of BLACK. She really should have played up her hair and eyes. Worst dressed list bound, for sure.
Faye Dunaway. I hated everything about this dress.  The cut, the color, the fit. And her clutch was the same kind of sparkle in a different metallic color.
Cate Blanchett.  I love her, but I hated this dress.  I know she's preggo and all, but rememer CZJ's dress?  Gorgeous!  And it looked too short, or something.  The proportion was off, IMO.
Jillian Dempsey.  Props for picking a figure flattering dress and the color was pretty, but it was so boring, and her clutch did not fit the dress's playful style.
Julie Christie.  Total abomination.  3/4 sleeved overly ruched satin with weird dusty mauve velvety gloves that went above her elbows? Fire your stylist, Julie.  Her hair and makeup looked nice though.
Diablo Cody.  Ugh. That dress.  It's so Charlotte Russe. Her jewelry was ugly (skull and crossbone earrings?  You're sooo cutting edge, Diablo), the black mani clashed horribly, and it looks like she used a weedwhacker to cut her hair.  And those SHOES.  After making that huge fuss about "being used" over the 1mill. Stuart Weitzman shoes, she shows up in flats that look like she bought them at UO.  Her makeup looked alright.
Jennifer Hudson.  Oh man.  I know her stylist was/is Andre Talley, but STOP LETTING THEM PUT YOU IN THESE AWFUL DRESSES JHUD.  Back cutouts is for the slim and small-busted, otherwise you just look like you're busting out all over the place.  Her boobs looked squashed and flattened, and all that drapey white did her no favors.  ( I hate how she didn't pause before announcing Javi's name, I like the fake suspense, dammit!)
Hilary Swank.  Meh.  The backless navy dress was loads better than this one.  
Nancy O'Dell.  Ew. The color, cut, and no support for the girls made her look like she was trying wayyyy too hard. 
Amy Ryan.  Blah.  I respect that she didn't want to look crazy, but she was positively boring.  She could have spiced things up with her jewelry or a great hairclip.
Jason Bateman's wife/gf.  Looked like lingerie.  Didn't like how the lace on the front formed a chevron pointing right to her crotch.
Saoirse Ronan.  I like this dress *in theory*, but it looks too much like a negligee, and the length is awkward, and her bad posture doesn't  help.
Ruby Dee.  matronly, matronly, matronly. Look at Helen Mirren, and take note.  You don't have to look frumpy just because you aren't a young twenty/thirty something anymore.  Her eyeliner was far too harsh, too, IMO.
Mrs. Daniel Day-Lewis.  Looked like an arts and crafts project a ten year old just couldn't stop piling more crap on.  Red bows on the shoulders?  Sure.  Tacky brooch as big as my face?  Why not.  The hair was bad too, but I loved her 1920's bow earrings. 
Jane Russell.  Oh man.  Was that makeup ever terrible.  Hot pink lipstick, bronzey warm eyeshadow not blended worth a doodle, and stark black eyebrows. 
Rosamund Pike.  Too many trends (sharp construction waist/skirt detail, one shouldered, darting) make this not only ugly but unflattering.  The color wasn't the best either.
Ellen Page.  So boring.  black, straight to the floor with spaghetti straps, and long flapperesque necklace?  FAIL.  And I hated her stiff, thick tendrils. 
Kimora Lee Simmons.  She pre-showed on E!, and not only was she condescending and self-righteous ("My hairpiece, which costs ONE MILLION DOLLARS, i dare any of you to try to top that!", along with her fully ice-d out neckline, wrists, ears....and her dress was ugly.


----------



## user79 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

Cameron Diaz is so blah. She is such a boring, talentless actress, if she wasn't beautiful she wouldn't even be relevant anymore. When was she last even in a movie? Her dress looked almost the same as last year. I can't stand her.

Renee Zellweger - Hate her!! Ugh her face looks like plastic, awful hair.

Heidi Klum - Fab dress!! They didn't show it too much.

Penelope Cruz - Fab dress as well.

Marion Cotillard - A natural beauty, she looked stunning, without looking like fake overdone Hollywood.

Katherine Heigl - looked good, but no very unique.

Jennifer Hudson - worst dress for her figure...she was awful last year, and just as bad this year. Her boobs looked deformed in that dress.

Tilda Swinton - There are no words to describe the abomination. She looked like a male mental patient. Just awful!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

Helen Mirren looked incredible, my vote for best of the night, I hope I look that good when I'm her age.  

PS I also can't stand Renee Zellwegger, she has perma-pucker face, I never thought she was cute.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Tilda Swinton - There are no words to describe the abomination. She looked like a male mental patient. Just awful!!_

 

omg i know right? wth was up with garbage bag with one sleeve on it? and the hair? she looked ghastly with the sheer paleness of her. anne hathaway is pale but she accentuated it properly. its the oscars people come on...


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

I thought that Katherine Heigl was the best dressed.  I loved all of the red dresses!  I also thought that the woman who won best actrees had flawless makeup and she is totally gorgeous!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

I loved watching this, mostly because I just adore Jon Stewart. His dry wit and humor are always on target and I think he struck a perfect note in his duties as host. It was interesting to watch the audience react to his comments; some of them looked like they didn't know whether they should laugh or not, while the ones who can think for themselves and with the brain cells to get him laughed with no holds barred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also thought it was really sweet of him to bring the female singer who got cut off by the orchestra back on stage so she could say her piece. 

Jennifer Hudson and Tilda Swinton are on my worse dressed list. Jennifer because she tried too hard to look glamorous and that dress just looked terrible on her! And Tilda because she didn't appear to have made any effort whatsoever. Put on some makeup Tilda, puleeeeeze! 

Worst dressed males. Daniel Day Lewis and Viggo Mortensen. I love these guys, especially Viggo but my god what were these guys thinking? At least Viggo looked better at the Oscars than he did at the SAG awards but I do wish he'd loose that scraggly looking beard or else give it a better trim. 

-I liked Marie Cotillard's gown from the waist up, but all those fish scales going on the bottom just made her look like she was on her way to a Halloween Party. 

-I loved Renee Z's dress, but just not on her. That silver would have been better served up on either a brunette or olive complexion for contrast and maximum impact. 

-I didn't think Heidi Klum looked that great, that dress was way too much, the train was freaking ridiculous, her hair looked like a rat's nest and those pink diamonds with the red dress was echhh! But her makeup was spot on. 

-Cameron Diaz - the dress was OK, but even on her tiny little frame she looked a little... hippy. The hair and makeup, hello? You're at the Oscars, not a beach party for christ sake! She missed the fashion mark again.

-Jennifer Garner is so gorgeous and I liked almost everything about her except for the too-casual hair, did the same guy that did Cameron's hair also do Jennifer's? 

- Jessica Alba - I loved this look, she makes pregnancy look good. Much better than Cate Blanchett. 

- Amy Adams - loved that dress, perfect for her coloring and I didn't know she could sing! Good for you Amy!

-Nicole Kidman - one of the other great looks IMO. I actually loved her tinsel necklace, especially knowing it was all diamonds, not fake fabulous!

- Penelope Cruz - great dress, hair, but other than that she's kind of meh I don't get her alleged appeal. 

- I actually think one of my favorite looks for the night was the always uber elegant Hilary Swank. Perfect dress, perfect color black in a sea of red and the perfect hair, accessories and makeup to go with it. 

I really missed the likes of Angelina Jolie, Julia Roberts and Natalie Portman so we really had to do without the true hollywood glamour and settle for less from Catherine Heigle, just a so-so wanna be Marilyn lookalike.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

As much as I like Katherine Heigl, her makeup was horrible: her bronzer was streaky and her foundation off. Did anyone else notice how she had orange patches on her face?
http://justjared.buzznet.com/gallery...rs-2008-02.jpg


----------



## liv (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_As much as I like Katherine Heigl, her makeup was horrible: her bronzer was streaky and her foundation off. Did anyone else notice how she had orange patches on her face?
http://justjared.buzznet.com/gallery...rs-2008-02.jpg_

 
YES.  I saw those pictures.  Hi-res is such a bitch.  Her blush looks dirty and splotchy, her face didn't look smooth and flawless (which I know it can, although it makes my pores feel better about themselves that I can see hers in those pictures).  I wasn't a fan of the lippie; I think a more neutral or blue/red would have been better than that orangey one.  Too much caked on terracotta, Katherine!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

I think everyone looked fine. I think everyone dressed to who they are. 

If Tilda showed up in some fou fou designer prom gown, THAT would have looked odd because that is not who she is.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 27, 2008)

i like katherine heigl, she looked like a proper movie star, if her foundation was applied properly she would have looked perfect. tilda looked like a newborn alien as usual, a little eyeliner never hurt anyone.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 27, 2008)

You know, I'm not one for the Oscars as it's all SUPPOSED to be about the TALENT, not how everyone looks.  To me, they all looked beautiful.  It was wonderful to see a lot of new talent receive oscars.  I'm a big Jon Stewart fan, so that was an added perk too


----------



## liv (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: oscars 08*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I think everyone looked fine. I think everyone dressed to who they are. 

If Tilda showed up in some fou fou designer prom gown, THAT would have looked odd because that is not who she is._

 
I don't think that quirky has to equal frumpy and unflattering.  Seriously, that dress was hideous.  That sparkly cuff reminded me of Michael Jackson in his one-sparkly-glove phase in the 80s.  She looked like she just didn't give a damn...so if that was her goal, she succeeded.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 27, 2008)

A little bit of mascara would have helped her case. She has foundation on, but nothing and I mean NOTHING else. Maybe it was the look she was going for (au naturel), but honestly it showed no effort from her part, in a seemigly impolite kind of way. Come on people, no mascara?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 28, 2008)

But why does Tilda HAVE TO wear makeup? Why does no makeup mean no effort? I am pretty sure she showered and wore deodorant. If that is how she was comfortable then I am ok with it.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think for example that Björk's infamous swan dress to the Oscars back a few years was FABULOUS! It was so anti-Hollywood-glamour but it was SO Björk! I loved it on her, even though all of those entertainment magazines and shows slammed the dress. But I think it was so refreshing, and it suited her personality, she's always been quirky and has a hankering for odd costumes at her shows, on her CD inlays, etc. And people will always remember the dress, but does anyone remember any of the other ladies' dresses from that year?  No.






I think it's ok to be different, but Tilda just looked _bad_.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_But why does Tilda HAVE TO wear makeup? Why does no makeup mean no effort? I am pretty sure she showered and wore deodorant. If that is how she was comfortable then I am ok with it._

 
I don't think there was anything horribly wrong with her wearing no makeup, but with the harsh lighting added to being on film it was difficult to see her features. She should have opted for a natural neutral look so we could at least see her face.  Her eyes also looked like lizard's eyes because you couldn't see her lashes at all.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think for example that Björk's infamous swan dress to the Oscars back a few years was FABULOUS! It was so anti-Hollywood-glamour but it was SO Björk! I loved it on her, even though all of those entertainment magazines and shows slammed the dress. But I think it was so refreshing, and it suited her personality, she's always been quirky and has a hankering for odd costumes at her shows, on her CD inlays, etc. And people will always remember the dress, but does anyone remember any of the other ladies' dresses from that year?  No.







I think it's ok to be different, but Tilda just looked bad._

 
I did like Bjork's dress from that year. When was it?  
It suited her just fine and has inspired alot of fashion since then oddly enough.
Remember the dress made out of American Express cards...now that was tacky!


----------

